# Snowboarding with a hangover?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No idea what to tell you. In college I did that frequently. One particularly rough day at A-Basin I puked right after getting off the lift. It was a below zero day and I remember the ralph freezing and some snowboarder saying "Gnarly duuuude!"


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

If you're not TOO terribly shittered, go for a glass of water between drinks. It helps with the hang-overs the next day. And it reminds of that time at BP's with that giant team pitcher that everyone barely managed to finish...


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> If you're not TOO terribly shittered, go for a glass of water between drinks. It helps with the hang-overs the next day. And it reminds of that time at BP's with that giant team pitcher that everyone barely managed to finish...


Would I like to get my hands on another one of those...:cheeky4:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Would I like to get my hands on another one of those...:cheeky4:


Lemme get school sorted out first...then we have to try and find a 3rd person to come with us and I am NOT playing DD!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah, unless we all pool on a cab? If that's the case I'm getting right royally wrecked.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Drink a pedialyte before bed (or in the middle of night/morning after) and you will be straight. Powerade in the mornin' ready to hit some runs.

I usually just chug water during the night and that handles it.

You could always take a few shots of liquid courage as seen in "The Hair Of The Dog Method"


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> If your really that hungover have a quick drink of what you were drinking the night before and you will straighten up at least enought to kill the head pain. You can always catch a buzz too and you will be fine. Its worked for me forever.


i agree 100%. if you're drinking that heavily, or at all even, if you get drunk you're going to go through withdrawls the next day, so have a drink before you head out & it'll put you straight. but i drink captain & coke like it's water, so maybe that's just a sign i drink too much 

i also agree with the alternating drinks with a cup of water. but once you've already gotten a good buzz on.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Very sound advice, all!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Yeah, unless we all pool on a cab? If that's the case I'm getting right royally wrecked.


If we're cabbing...don't sit on me ok?


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> If we're cabbing...don't sit on me ok?


Jess, I was really REALLY counting on you to hold the barf bag for me...sigh.....jk lol


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> So the bottom line is Take two bong hits and call me in the morning.


Lol, last time I toked during runs was final weekend of Banff two seasons ago. I'm on the top of Mt. Standish after having 6 high altitudes pints of Trad and now about to smoke a bat. Japanese tourists everywhere and I'm blazing in front of them tripping out. Then I tried to navigate down just a black diamond but it was too trippy so I just laid down on the slope and sun-tanned instead. What a nasty sunburn that was, lol.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Jess, I was really REALLY counting on you to hold the barf bag for me...sigh.....jk lol


Pshaw!!! Hold your own barf bag! I'll be too busy trying not to fall asleep...


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Apparently im 1 in a million who never gets a hangover no matter how much I drink. I've never even had a headache in my 26 years.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I never have been able to do the hair of the dog method...I puke almost instantly. What I do is drink a lot of water before bed and take a couple of aspirin. The hangover is`nt quite as bad. One thing that helps is to stick with one type of booze and not mix drinks. I was hung over mildly on the day I had to take my AASI cert 1 exam...good thing its the easiest of the exams!
> 
> Holy shit Slaughter...how the hell did you rack up 97 thousand points????


I slept with the Administrator  Nah, I bought a lottery ticket and won. Now if only that was real cash!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

The question for me is when do I not get [email protected] the night before hitting the mtn? Drink a bloody mary in the morn and you are good to go. Also for hydration...wear a hydration pack (camelpack) and drink often. BABOOM SHWING...!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I never really get hangovers much myself. Usually just a small headache that goes away. And honestly the weed knocks it way down at least for me. The one thing I am able to do when I party at night is streach my drink. Because I drink 98 proof gin I can make it last awhile so really I dont end up overdoing it. Moderation is the key to a long fun night out. The nice part about that is I can stay up most of the night and keep going. I dont think I ever had a hangover that lasted more than noon the next day.


.

Stick with beer, never fear!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

JiveTalkinRobot said:


> .
> 
> Stick with beer, never fear!


Last time I stuck with just beer I was in Jasper, Alberta drinking at the Jasper Brewing house. I wanted to try all their different beers so instead of ordering their testers, I ordered pints of everything. It was about -25 Celsius that weekend and we had a long way to stagger back to the hotel. I really had to take a piss so I was trying to find the nicest looking SUV to nail. Well, the spouse was stopping me from doing that so instead I flashed all the tour buses driving by going "Woooooohhhh!!!!". There were some elk on the street looking for food that were not too keen on me making noise like that and it was cold enough I could have seriously frostbitten my dongler so I piped down and zipped up until I got back to the room where I continued my Beowulf-like beer drinking. I had to sleep in the van in the parking lot the next day because my balance was totally off for sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Last time I stuck with just beer I was in Jasper, Alberta drinking at the Jasper Brewing house. I wanted to try all their different beers so instead of ordering their testers, I ordered pints of everything. It was about -25 Celsius that weekend and we had a long way to stagger back to the hotel. I really had to take a piss so I was trying to find the nicest looking SUV to nail. Well, the spouse was stopping me from doing that so instead I flashed all the tour buses driving by going "Woooooohhhh!!!!". There were some elk on the street looking for food that were not too keen on me making noise like that and it was cold enough I could have seriously frostbitten my dongler so I piped down and zipped up until I got back to the room where I continued my Beowulf-like beer drinking. I had to sleep in the van in the parking lot the next day because my balance was totally off for sure.


Lightweight....

JK... I just find that it is easier not to surpass your limits while drinking beer because it hits you slower... and usually you can hit the buzzed yet rational stage. A lot of time with hard stuff one minute you are ok.. the next you are totally smashed.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

JiveTalkinRobot said:


> Lightweight....


Lol...It's Awwwwwnnnn!!!!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Ow, hangovers suck. The end.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Now let me say something about beer. When I was 18-30 I only drank Molson Canadian Beer...the real beer from Canada. We used to have the American version. They bottled it in green bottles for america as opposed to the classic brown 5% we have now.
> 
> I would go to canada every year and get 25 cases of Molsen Canadian Lager. that was my yearly stash. I never got a hangover drinking that beer. I could drink a half case(im a little guy) have a major buzz and wakeup with no hangover...damn good beer.


Wow, next time your in Canada try some of our microbrews instead. No one drinks Molson up here, lol, we think it's nasty!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

A great beer for no hangovers is Stella Artois.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

JiveTalkinRobot said:


> A great beer for no hangovers is Stella Artois.


Oh yeah!!! I sucked back a case yesterday. Tastes best out of the right glass though; I have a few Warsteiner glasses from Germany that fit the bill. Two swallows and a bottle is gone! Stella rules!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Ooh, another case of Stella for tonight along with steak, potatoes and corn on the cob. The simple things in life!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Haha...I've been running with the Corona's lately. Heinekin is getting kinda expensive. But it's still tastey. And Ale_Capone owes me chocolate beer.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Chocolate beer?...that sounds intriguing!


Ugghhh...did you watch the film "Dirty Sanchez: The Movie"? It is a European Jackass spinoff with these four Welsh guys. Anyways, they are trying to outgross their Japanese counterparts so one of these guys shoves a beer bong tube up his arse and his friends start pour beer up his alley. He then "expels" it into a pint glass. Sure Steve-O had done that as well,BUT one of the other Welsh then grabs the glass and knocks the whole thing down. Mmmmmm....chocolate beer. The Japanese conceded defeat right there. And lets not even talk about the liposuction stunt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> And lets not even talk about the liposuction stunt.



i cant believe he had liposuction without anesthetic i was in shock while watching it, f*ckin madness.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Kieran said:


> i cant believe he had liposuction without anesthetic i was in shock while watching it, f*ckin madness.


"We told the doctor that Oww, Oww, Oww means More, More, More!" :laugh: 

Though its what they did AFTER with the "by-product" that sealed the deal for most disgusting stunt, ever!


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> Haha...I've been running with the Corona's lately. Heinekin is getting kinda expensive. But it's still tastey. And Ale_Capone owes me chocolate beer.


HAHAHA! Don't listen to Slaughterhouse!! That's not the type of chocolate beer I am talking about.

I'll have yours for you soon. Less then 6 weeks and my brewery will be here!

AS for the hangover.... I ride hard, party hard, and then am SHIT the next day. I do the hair of the dog thing, it helps the hangover, but it sure doesn't help my riding. I don't let it stop me though. I guess I am a masocist like that.

I am drinking pyramid's broken rake right now... I guess it's their version of an oktoberfest or something.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG OMGOMG!!! NO WAI!!! Chocolate beer...not-Slaughterhouse style...hehe!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Ahhh...a "budding" relationship I see blooming there, lol


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> "We told the doctor that Oww, Oww, Oww means More, More, More!" :laugh:
> 
> Though its what they did AFTER with the "by-product" that sealed the deal for most disgusting stunt, ever!


I must know what they did!
And I must know what video this came off of and why I havent seen it yet!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

REKER said:


> I must know what they did!
> And I must know what video this came off of and why I havent seen it yet!


Well, let's put it to you this way. The stunt involved a prostitute, a table with tablecloth, no pants or underwear from the waist down, shot glasses, booze, roasted insects, and a bottle of fat/blood from earlier liposuction stunt. The movie is called "Dirty Sanchez: The Movie". Jackass is like the Tom Green show compared to these crazy f_ckers.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Well, let's put it to you this way. The stunt involved a prostitute, a table with tablecloth, no pants or underwear from the waist down, shot glasses, booze, roasted insects, and a bottle of fat/blood from earlier liposuction stunt. The movie is called "Dirty Sanchez: The Movie". Jackass is like the Tom Green show compared to these crazy f_ckers.


Damn, im going to search Google for it. If I cant find it, where can I scoop that up at? Its one of those "I dont want to see it, but I have to see it" things... lol


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Weve been partying all weekend long and no hangover!
> Rock on baby!!!!!!!!!


Dude, your eyes are totally red, lol.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

REKER said:


> Damn, im going to search Google for it. If I cant find it, where can I scoop that up at? Its one of those "I dont want to see it, but I have to see it" things... lol


I noticed that it will be hitting our video store fairly soon. Perhaps yours as well?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

the best way to get rid of your hangover quick is to eat carbs and take vitamin A pills before you go to sleep and after you get up. Make sure your drinking lots of water. You'll be ready in no time by the afternoon. 

Oh yeah and puking in the morning after the hangover just makes things alot more better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

one of my best days shredding was new years day few years back. was up drinking from 8pm til 5am. 3 hour nap and hit the slopes by noon. was about over 60 degrees out and only felt a lil queezy momentarily, but no hangover.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

evalutionr said:


> the best way to get rid of your hangover quick is to eat carbs and take vitamin A pills before you go to sleep and after you get up. Make sure your drinking lots of water. You'll be ready in no time by the afternoon.


i just drink some water and eat anything before bed. if i have a bit of headache, gatorade fixes it super quick. 

hangover is simply dehydration. I've had more "hangovers" after basketball than drinking.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I usually end up staying up late and having a few beers befodre riding, too excited to eat a healthy meal and get a good nights rest. Half the fun is getting there nice and crisp, a bit hungover, a little stoned, beer in hand at 8 just to calm the hair of the dog. Bloody Mary's also kick ass, great keep you going and get you going kind of drink. Everything your body needs when hung over, booze, substanance, and the illusion your stomach is full lol. Plus I like olives....


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

i have a hangover b4 bed. this is noy good 

need sleep, but waking up will suck..... plaus car is in another city FTL


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

I take a tylenol PM and a tall glass of water before I knock out and the next morning I feel perfectly fine. That's with me taking shots, drinking lots of beer and a couple mix drinks the night before. If you still feel a little off balance, then a beer should do the trick.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

ive been told that alkecelcer(i cant spell, that one stuff that fizzes up all kinds, you take when your sick) helps kill a hang over real fast. never tryed it but its worth a try.....


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

That emergen-C stuff works pretty well too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

haha i love how theres 6 pages lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Man, theres so many myths to this art lol. Im in college right now, but my freshman and sophmore year i had to deal with hangovers the next day when i was in class etc(concentration). Ive heard a bunch of different things to fix it. One chick, yes a chick, told me that she never gets hangovers because she always takes a crap before she goes to sleep. Another friend told me that they drink as much water as they can before they go to bed, might be a prob though if your really wasted. Another told me to take a few b12 vitamins before bed. My bro is a med student and he told me to drink a pedialite before bed since hangovers are mostly dehydration. Someone else told me to eat a good meal before bed. I figured that they must of worked, so why not do them all. Works for me. If you just pass out, I think the only thing you can do is drink water and deal with it


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Herbal is my hangover cure. Nothing better before hitting the slope for the day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

I rarely ever get a hangover. Must be my genetics but I have to practically be unable to walk the night before to me to even feel a little headache. I still never drink the night before I ride though...you save that for the night after.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> I rarely ever get a hangover. Must be my genetics but I have to practically be unable to walk the night before to me to even feel a little headache. I still never drink the night before I ride though...you save that for the night after.


what about during a trip? do you just not drink at all?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

berg said:


> what about during a trip?


See my sig file.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

berg said:


> what about during a trip? do you just not drink at all?


If I am going for the weekend, I will limit myself to 6 or so beers for the day. I try to not do more than that until my last day of riding is over. The riding is just worth it more than the drinking to me. I guess I should restate that I don't drink heavily. Only a few casual drinks throughout the day or evening.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Went to Sierra-at-Tahoe yesterday... after partying all nite the nite b4> talkin bout goin to bed at 4am and wakin up at 8am to go ride... yah it was a bru-tile day.. lol. i dont think i'll ever do that again... but then we hit the pub up at like 2 for couple hrs and headed back out for a few more runs.. lol... not a pretty site.. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

what the hell.. lol. well you showed me a great lesson.. no snowboarding after a mardi gras party.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

snwbunnie85 said:


> what the hell.. lol. well you showed me a great lesson.. no snowboarding after a mardi gras party.



false. we will be at jay for mardi gras!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Thats right...this party I was at was just practice:laugh:
> 
> I figured since I had such a headache I would just spin around and do a flip...so I did. It actually made my headache go away


lol.. well i am goin out tonight and then hittin sierra tomorrow.. so maybe i'll spin around a bit to make my headache go away...:laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

berg said:


> what about during a trip? do you just not drink at all?


I maintain a nice buzz/1/2 drunk while snowboarding, but usually not any more than that. It loosens you up a little bit but don't be that drunk guy that hits a kid etc. It can happen in the blink of an eye even to a very experienced drunk rider 

Two words, Goldschläger and Vodka. Goldschläger taught me how to do 180's, indys, and methods this last weekend at Monarch. I never realized how easy it is to do grabs, I guess I just never tried. If I'm sober I'm way too stiff and nervous. Oh yeah and WEED is a must!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I never realized how easy it is to do grabs, I guess I just never tried. If I'm sober I'm way too stiff and nervous. Oh yeah and WEED is a must!



Grabs are good. They totally help stablize you in the air. I totally recommend a nice blend of crushed up Midol, smoked with crack, for tailgrabs.


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, to throw my two cents in, I ruined a good mornin in Jackson Hole cuz of partying with some crazy peeps the nite before. So I just practiced the little things like riding fakie, ollies, deep carves, etc. Turned out to be a good day, slowin it down and everything...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Slaughterhouse said:


> But, damage being done, would you just have another drink to "re-equaliberize" or just stick to some green runs and horrify the children with your amazing technicolour yarns


lol terrifying children sounds like a funny option... but I just try to get rid of some of the liquid fire (blech!), then chug a glass of water before crashing out.

Gatorade suggestion sounds good.. gonna try that next time.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I maintain a nice buzz/1/2 drunk while snowboarding, but usually not any more than that. It loosens you up a little bit but don't be that drunk guy that hits a kid etc. It can happen in the blink of an eye even to a very experienced drunk rider
> 
> Two words, Goldschläger and Vodka. Goldschläger taught me how to do 180's, indys, and methods this last weekend at Monarch. I never realized how easy it is to do grabs, I guess I just never tried. If I'm sober I'm way too stiff and nervous. Oh yeah and WEED is a must!


i've heard the secret is that you have to actually learn drunk.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

cifex said:


> i've heard the secret is that you have to actually learn drunk.


Hell, it worked for me when I learned how to drive a car


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

i definitely like to hit it hard after a day on the hill. if it's going to be a powder day, though, i will keep it within reason the night before (maybe keep it to like 6 - 8 beers). i like to feel fresh with a little herb buzz for the powder days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Last season I got HAMMERED the night before me and a friend were going. At around midnight I found myself sleeping in my own puke on my bedroom floor. Regardless, we still went and had fun. I puked a few times at the top of a lift and some guy behind us was yelling "Hell yeah! WOOOOO!!!"


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> i've heard the secret is that you have to actually learn drunk.


I think that's why I have a harder time riding dead sober :laugh: My first season consisted mostly of riding alone with beer in the truck and schnapps and a pipe in my pocket  Not to mention I've never had a lesson either. I've definitely been toning it down since I've gotten better/faster at riding (and gotten hurt once or twice pretty good).


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

cifex said:


> i've heard the secret is that you have to actually learn drunk.


QUOTED FOR TRUTH.

Its how I was selftaught almost 14 years ago..... the sting of falls hurts only a tad bit less. LOL

But in all seriousness, a hangover is actualy "Withdrawl".

Your body needs Oxygen to function properly and dehydration affects the braincells most after heavy drinking. Water is key, but also so is getting the Oxygen flowing. There definately is no "lack" of clean crisp fresh air, so it has to do with electrolytes and water at that point.

I'm no rookie to drinking abd being hungover, but snowboarding hunglover is also potentialy even more deadly as the body is unable to recover from injury as easily. Concussions are compounded even more if you already have the "I need to sleep" feeling in your mind.

In my experiences, you do have a "loosened up" point while drinking a few beers and boarding, but tehre is a point where you go over that line and you actualy are at risk as you loose fine muscle controls.

Mixing Tylenol and alcohol does a very damaging result to your liver also. READ THE WARNINGS ! they are there for a reason !

I rarely drink anymore, so when I do "booze it up" I get wicked bad hangovers as I used to be a "good-drinker" aka: "Party guy" :laugh:

Secret is to not get wasted, and don't go to sleep right away, you need to come down a bit and get fluids inthe system, ( not just in the stomach)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

there's definitely been a few occassions where i've raged all night & then went boarding on little to no sleep. it's not something i recommend, and actually i strongly suggest against it. it just takes all the fun out of riding when you're that drained. i can usually keep pumped & functional till about lunchtime. but by then my energy resources are completely depleted & i gotta kick back for a bit. sometimes i'll go sleep in the car for an hour & then grab a drink, which usually gives me my second wind & keeps me going till the night. 
so i _can_ pull it off, but like i said, it kinda kills the fun of it when you're strainin' just to stay with it. i'd rather be there in full effect & enjoy'n every minute.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

just smoke weed when u get up
it helps


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

im pretty hungover right now, but sadly i am not snowboarding right now. im at work. suuuuccckss.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont drink, but i burn a bunch, and i my fricken friends are always getting hammered in the hotel rooms and i like to sleep or atleast meditate the night before, not get completely trashed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Start drinking everday, hangovers disappear after a while


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

Smoking a quick doob on the lift ride always perks me right up.:laugh:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

MisterD said:


> Start drinking everday, hangovers disappear after a while



Negative, gets worse.
only thing saving you is that you start drinking again.



It happens quite a bit with me so i've come up with some methods:

- Drink a 6 pack when you wake up, (about 8 standard drinks). counters it but doesn't even get you tipsy.

- weed, but i hate stoned boarding, so just a bit to get ya on the buzz

- NoDoz (caffine pills) or energy drinks.



you can also prevent a hangover by having a 'tactical vomit' (meaning self brought on vomit) then sculling a bunch of water before bed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Ever heard of prickly pear juice? This is no joke drink it like during the day before you get hammered and the next morning you will not have a hang over...they proved it on manswers or just w&b.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

To cure my need to party I always keep powdered gatorade on hand. Drink one or two bottles of water mixed with the magic potion right before you go to bed and you will be ready to rip in the morning.. My winter weekends consist of partying until 2:30, and then up early for "fresh tracks" ( or corduroy) in the morning. If I still feel a little off, a safty meeting with my one hit always helps


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

3 advil, then mix 1 part water with 1 part gatorade. Chill slightly and chug.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> - weed, but i hate stoned boarding, so just a bit to get ya on the buzz
> 
> - NoDoz (caffine pills) or energy drinks.


Weed = good option as it acts a pain-killer and anti-nausea, which are the two side effects of a hang over that most people want to avoid.

energy drinks = bad as guarana actually intensifies the effects of a hang over and stops the breaking down of the alcohol...not sure why but apparently some science stuff.

and yea anything with paracetamol = bad. Something to do with their being two main enzymes in your body which help to decompose the alcohol in your body. One takes care of it in a good way, the other turns it into some nasty ass, potentialy deadly chemical. Taking paracetamol stops the production of the good enzyme and increases production of the bad one.

So pain killers are definatly a bad thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

hahaha hangovers... yeah.... I usually make sure I don't have one... so when all you hungover stoners are sitting halfway down the mountain flossing your volcom poser wear, just stay outta the way of those who are actually riding...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

well, congratulations! My logic is pretty clear, however... hangovers suck, and they are 100% avoidable....


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mmk...simmer down. not too many "volcom wearing posers?" on this forum. they mostly trade STDs over at sb.com. i dont think i have ever had much trouble hangovers...not a fan of drinking in the lodge though. definitely feel even one beer once you get out there. 

does it say on the clothing label which brands are for posers?  on the inside of the collar next to the size maybe? gosh golly that would be mighty helpful.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

slap on a pair and ride! puke a few times first thing in the morning, and i'm good to go.
There is NO excuse for not being the first on the mountain.


----------



## Pwise08 (Nov 5, 2008)

Aright. After you stumble in from the night- WATER, WATER, WATER. I usually like to grab a light snack (pretzels or some bread or something).. and 2 TALL glasses of WATER(one to kinda gulp down) and the other to drink. And chill for a min, then passout. Works for me. (And usually i have the munchies too, so it works to ways) 

But the water is clutch to the whole thing. Water before bed, water before you ride. Take a nice piss. (or puke) Get going. 

Or you can just not get a hangover? Cause its that easy after you drink alot beer or jager or rum.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

avoid the hangover, stay drunk?


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's an interesting fact: smiling suppresses the gag reflex. 

What this means for hungover snowboarders: going riding is the best thing you can do for a hangover. Just keep givin' er and keep that grin plastered to your face and VOILA! Up-chuck averted! Sure, while sitting on the chairlift there's always the gurgling threat of spewage, but once in the powder who can think of anything else?

And if you are sick... no wonder, with a belly full of puke. :cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;83084 said:


> Here's an interesting fact: smiling suppresses the gag reflex.


Did you go to Catholic school? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

cifex said:


> Did you go to Catholic school? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Hahahaha, ohhhh shit! You know it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> avoid the hangover, stay drunk?


agreed! or just dont drink.... :cheeky4:


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

dont drink tequila and you should be fine. :laugh: that stuff gives me the worst hangovers ever. not to mention the worst spins, like with tequila my spins are all over the place up, down, left, right...puke:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

rjattack19 said:


> dont drink tequila


ya agree dont waste your money on tequila, buy vodka!:laugh:


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

DenBank said:


> ya agree dont waste your money on tequila, buy vodka!:laugh:


lol i would never spend a dime on tequila. but living in southern CA i naturaly have mexican friends who drink that stuff like water...gross. although margaritas are deleicious haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> avoid the hangover, stay drunk?


sounds tricky and expensive, give me the hangover instead , need the money for snowboarding


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;83084 said:


> Here's an interesting fact: smiling suppresses the gag reflex.


Hmm... Wonder what else that's useful for... :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Someone say Tequila!!!!!!
> 
> Im a master at it. Anyone know how to get the worm out of a full bottle of mescal without loosing more than a drop???


drink the mescal, eat the worm...no drop spilled


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Most of the time, I'm riding with a severe lack of sleep, hungover, or both. Even if I happen to get a solid night's sleep, we're still drinking all day on the mountain, so yeah...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

being completely honest... I have never gotten a hang over off MGD. I swear to god its so smooth and easy drinking. MGD ftw.

Speaking of hangovers and tequila, I drank 3 quarters of a bottle of Patron Silver and then beers the other night and got absolutely shitfaced... I was severely hung over.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't they say that excercise is good for a hangover? Why you may feel like shit for awhile.. it helps you sweat out all the bad shit faster.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

haha the LAST thing i want to do is excercise when i have a hangover. 

a shower, 2 asperin, a gatorade and a nap is my cure


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I think hangovers suck, hence, I don't get drunk. A few drinks, sure. Hangovers are completely avoidable. How and why people feel the need to get drunk and see who can drink more, is beyond me...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

well i dont know too many people that look forward to a hangover. its not like people intentionally go out and say man i really hope i'm hung over tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

hotsauceaddict said:


> I think hangovers suck, hence, I don't get drunk. A few drinks, sure. Hangovers are completely avoidable. How and why people feel the need to get drunk and see who can drink more, is beyond me...


most of us don't need to get drunk...
it just happens , you're having fun with friends and the next thing you know
you are spinning in your bed


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

falconis said:


> most of us don't need to get drunk...
> it just happens , you're having fun with friends and the next thing you know
> you are spinning in your bed


haha well said.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

You can never go wrong with gatorade, bread and water.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

I dunno what it is, but luckily I dont get hangovers  :thumbsup:


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

the previous poster can go to hell


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

HouseMuzik said:


> the previous poster can go to hell


Ditto on that.

Just drown yourself with water a couple mintues before you go to sleep if you can. Like near a gallon if you've been drinking heavily. That usually does the trick for me in the morning. You really need to force yourself but but you'll thank yourself later.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I dunno.. i have multiday hangovers now if i drink alot. I guess once you're 30 your body just starts rebelling. hehe it sucks.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

If you're rational enough to say, "Hmm.....I don't want to have a hangover tomorrow. I should make sure that I hydrate properly before having raunchy unprotected sex with the STD infected whore in my bed.", then you aren't THAT drunk.....


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

just drink more and do it later so your just still drunk in the morning. then drink more on the mtn and pass out when you get home


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I have never seen anyone puke on the mountain. But outside the window doing 80 down I-70 I have seen... and it's not pretty.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

hwa said:


> Ditto on that.
> 
> Just drown yourself with water a couple mintues before you go to sleep if you can. Like near a gallon if you've been drinking heavily. That usually does the trick for me in the morning. You really need to force yourself but but you'll thank yourself later.


That seems like it could be a bad idea. Water intoxication depends greatly on how fast you drink water. Chugging a gallon before bed could certainly lead to sodium dilution in the body. I believe it is about 2 1/2 gallons in a few hours that can kill you. Less may not be fatal, but it could still lead to a drop in electrolytes.

Anyways, I don't drink or anything, but the idea of a hangover sounds really painful. Brain shrinkage? I mean come on, that just sounds terrible...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Brain shrinkage? wtf?

Don't drink too much before a day on the mountain, problem solved :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

That's what causes the headache from a hangover. Ethanol dehydrates the body and causes brain fluid to recede. This causes the pain and sensitivity. Dehydration of the fluid in the stomach lining is what causes the nausea as well. Drinking water is a good way to fix the problem, but you don't want to consume too much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

haha... shrinkage really is a bitch :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Drinking gatorade has worked well for me. It became a staple at college when i lived in the rugby house. We would buy tons of beer, and a case or 2 of gatorade. Drink 1 or 2 bottles before bed, wake up in the morning good as new. I would also take some IB profin to make sure i was ok.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> haha... shrinkage really is a bitch :laugh:


:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

say im drinking a 15 box, i'll drink 14 and hide one from myself. Then in the morning i'll know where it is and drink it on the way. the solution to a hangover is more beer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

dude def find a book that has hangover cures i have one at work and shit works its the nastiest shit ever but u will never have a hangover i thik its called 100 hangover drinks


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> That's what causes the headache from a hangover. Ethanol dehydrates the body and causes brain fluid to recede. This causes the pain and sensitivity. Dehydration of the fluid in the stomach lining is what causes the nausea as well. Drinking water is a good way to fix the problem, but you don't want to consume too much.


Werd, I have no idea where are the magical anti hangover potions come from if the symptoms just stem from dehydration, why not just become hydrated?:dunno:

Anyways, I have good workouts and get an awesome pump the morning after drinking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Add another vote for water/powerade.

Drink water till you cant fit anymore in your stomach, and sleep with the powerade by the bed, if you wake up during the night, smash some powerade. In the morning you will be sweeeet


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

nzboardlife said:


> say im drinking a *15 box*


huh? /10 char


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

that's kind of odd... :dunno:

Any idea why?


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> In new zealand they sell beer in 15packs


In Canada they do as well, though not all brands.

-as for why, I guess for times when 12 isn't enough, but 24 is too much


----------



## theplayer13299 (Mar 26, 2009)

the headache after heavy drinking comes from dehydration (that's been established). the upset stomach comes from low acidity in the stomach due to the alcohol. rehydrate with 500mL to 1L of water (sports drinks will do just fine) before bed and suck the juice of half a lemon or orange (real fruit not concentrated juices). in the morning suck on a lemon or orange again and drink liquids to rehydrate.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

SB4L said:


> In Canada they do as well, though not all brands.
> 
> -as for why, I guess for times when 12 isn't enough, but 24 is too much


yeah, also comes in 18 packs


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Nah stuff that.. I do several months of solid binge drinking in summer.. but in winter I don't drink much.. I only learnt last summer.. so maybe when I get better I would.. but yeah just the whole getting up so early thing.. and when I go I wanna be at my best and kick ass!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Screw glasses of water. In the morning before you ride, grab a cup o' coffee then drink yourself two beers, hit some 420 if your down with that. Put some slap in your ears, and ride fresh. Works every time.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds great. Plus, you'll be dead by 40. That's always nice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

There's a major flaw in your method JStee... caffeine dehydrates your body :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> There's a major flaw in your method JStee... caffeine dehydrates your body :laugh:


So does alcohol to an even further extent than caffeine. Jsteez's method is terrible IMOTBH.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah whenever i have a weekend trip planned for snowboarding we all get pretty drunk every night we're there. so the morning after we're all pretty hung over. me and my friends just crack open a couple beers before heading out in the morning and then have one beer during lunch time and we don't run into the hangover problems.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

That's just a sign of ignorance and one reason the drinking age in America will never drop. People don't understand the effects of alcohol. More alcohol only corrects the blood sugar and offers temporary relief from a hangover. If you ingest alcohol to cure a hangover, you're a good target for alcohol poisoning and you may want to consider laying off the booze.

Drink water or some kind of hydrating sports drink. Otherwise, you're just being dumb. 

Good lord, I don't even drink and I know more about alcohol than you people. Read a book. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

if you don't drink, why are you posting in this thread?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> if you don't drink, why are you posting in this thread?


obviously to make fun of dumbasses who shouldn't be drinking


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I def. don't drink and ride.... I put far to much into riding to allow alcohol to slow my reactions and such. Would def get hurt....

Personally I go to the mountains to ride, I can get durnk in Denver ( =


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> if you don't drink, why are you posting in this thread?


Apparently, just trying to save some peoples' lives. You know, I'm bleeding from the ears due to my recent crack binge, I better get some more blow to fix that up.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't care to get drunk, but I enjoy a beer or two on the mountain. Actually it helps at times making you slightly more loose and therefore if or when you go down, less subject to having a tense body and thus inflicting more injury upon yourself. We're told people get hurt the most when they expect the crash just before it happens and tense their body up instead of staying loose. 

That and the fact I like it tipping the iceberg of my thought process to say EFF it and go off a jump or some sketchy terrain where I might of thought too much in the first place.

But hangovers, big no no. Drink some water, and take a pain killer pill before bed. They assist in subsiding the alcohol effects which contribute to either a hangover in the morning, or tossing cookies in the bathroom in the middle of the night.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> I don't care to get drunk, but I enjoy a beer or two on the mountain. Actually it helps at times making you slightly more loose and therefore if or when you go down, less subject to having a tense body and thus inflicting more injury upon yourself. We're told people get hurt the most when they expect the crash just before it happens and tense their body up instead of staying loose.
> 
> That and the fact I like it tipping the iceberg of my thought process to say EFF it and go off a jump or some sketchy terrain where I might of thought too much in the first place.
> 
> But hangovers, big no no. Drink some water, and take a pain killer pill before bed. They assist in subsiding the alcohol effects which contribute to either a hangover in the morning, or tossing cookies in the bathroom in the middle of the night.




yeah dude, I know peoople that ride like a completely different person when they're high. I guess it removes their inhibitions and they ride so much better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Apparently, just trying to save some peoples' lives. You know, I'm bleeding from the ears due to my recent crack binge, I better get some more blow to fix that up.


Flick, there's another thread to address those concerns 

Or, shall we combine the two together and make a thread about snowboarding with a hangover while high?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If 80's rockstars liked to snowboard, I would definitely pay to see that.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

I avoid drinking on nights before I ride if possible, I like to feel fresh and ready to go when I ride, wouldn't even be close to top of my game hungover. 

On those nights that I do drink and then ride the next day, I usually chug alot of water and or gatorade/powerade and a tylenol and then more water and gatorade when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## hunterxaz (Jun 28, 2009)

I hate doing anything while hungover. I get a buzz if we're going out at night and planning on riding the next day or not drink at all. At least I can be the DD.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Have to agree with you guys....I've snowboarded hung over once and once only....I HATED it for the simple reason that being in that state made me actually dislike riding at the moment. Shredding down the mountain became tedious, and every bump/jump was like I was slamming my head on concrete. Most unpleasant experience ever.....

Just that feeling that I actually didn't fully love riding in that moment scared the shit out of me, I mean not like snowboarding WTF WAS WRONG W/ ME hahaha.....


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

snowboarding hungover leaves you with three options

#1. shotgun a few beers, have a cigarette and continue the good times from the night before
#2. smoke a bowl or two. nothing bad about adding some greenery to your scenery 
#3. tough it out !


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Done it a few times & dont get shitfaced anymore if riding the next day. It sucks, ide rather get up early & have a nice breakfast


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> snowboarding hungover leaves you with three options
> *
> #1. shotgun a few beers, have a cigarette and continue the good times from the night before*#2. smoke a bowl or two. nothing bad about adding some greenery to your scenery
> #3. tough it out !


Thats what I usually do. I have to say that most of my riding over the past 3 years has been done hungover. :laugh:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't prefer to do _anything_ hungover, except maybe toss in a lipper and watch football or movies in the darkness.

OTOH, I've done plenty of snowboarding hungover. I don't mind it, and nothing like being out in 20 degree temps to blast those cobwebs outta your brain and make you feel a lot better, but I prefer not to get blotto if I can avoid it. I usually can't avoid it though


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

Not a fan snowboarding hung over. Waking up after 4 hours of sleep and shredding... my balance is usually all fucked up and I am not ontop of my game at all.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

in my experience the second you start riding you're not hungover anymore. adrenaline kicks in and you feel great. then again I do possess super human drinking abilities. I can take some punishment


----------



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

dont they make anti-hangover pills? still, you should keep hydrated


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I found for some reason it works for me... this may sound weird but I figured this out during the whole H1N1 scare thing when I was hitting up the college bar... I typically drink a couple of big glasses of water I leave beside my bed before I fall asleep (I'm good at planning my inability to pour myself a simple glass of water ahead of time), however in the whole scare of getting sick my brother, my woman and I all took 3 Cold FX pills and the next morning felt *GOLDEN* it's worked for me even since... try it out let me know... 
I believe it's the rehydrating and putting some of those important vitamins and minerals back in you that help ya out!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd be careful with that route. Some of those cold medications can have some pretty powerful chemicals in them.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Slam down a couple mortin with a propel/vitamin water and do a shot. Within 30 minutes you will be feeling right as rain!


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't think anyone has mentioned the importance of eating the morning after yet:

Eating something, particularly something higher in fat can significantly help you recover from a hangover (*eggs* are a godly hangover food). Drinking removes useful vitamins that are replenished by eating. Drinking also leaves a residual amount of acetate that fats help to remove. Drinking water also helps to dilute the residual amount of acetate. Drinking alcohol also tends to lower your testosterone and metabolic rate which eating helps to restore. In short, even if you feel like sh!t try and eat something and make an effort to keep it down.

Trust me. I'm a professional. Every year I take a snowboarding trips with boarder line alcoholics. We board for 8 hours, get back to the chalet and finish 10-12 _Canadian_ beers and 6-12 shots. We pass out at about 1am and be up for 7am and repeat with No slack. We do that for about 4 days. Its a true snowboarding/drinking iron man.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

that's what we did last year for 7 days in PC. Every night when we came home from the bar, I'd fire up the stove and make a bunch of grilled cheese sandwiches for everyone or put some frozen pizzas in the oven. While waiting on those, I'd fry up a pound or two of bacon and toss it in the fridge, that way we could just get up in the morning, throw the already cooked bacon in with some eggs (or as I preferred, wrapping it in tinfoil and putting in my pocket for a chairlift snack) and that way everyone got some good food down which really helped with the hangover factor.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

david_z said:


> that's what we did last year for 7 days in PC. Every night when we came home from the bar, I'd fire up the stove and make a bunch of grilled cheese sandwiches for everyone or put some frozen pizzas in the oven. While waiting on those, I'd fry up a pound or two of bacon and toss it in the fridge, that way we could just get up in the morning, throw the already cooked bacon in with some eggs (or as I preferred, wrapping it in tinfoil and putting in my pocket for a chairlift snack) and that way everyone got some good food down which really helped with the hangover factor.


Sounds alot like what we do.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

*m*

I remember when I was younger drinking lots-0-water before bed. I woke up pissing all over. I felt great in the morning. Just don't stay at the breckenridge mountain lodge.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Norman426 said:


> I remember when I was younger drinking lots-0-water before bed. I woke up pissing all over. I felt great in the morning. Just don't stay at the breckenridge mountain lodge.


Thanks for sharing that tidbit of information.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

3 advil and 1 sobe no fear

then just dont closer your eyes, think of throwing up, speak of throwing up, nor contemplate throwing up, eat any food, or drink any liquids,
forget about parks, jumps, rails, black diamonds, bumps, or thinking in general.
no presses, spins, jibs, hiking or running (definitely no to those)

then you should be capable of surviving the day.

Had one of those days in Keystone last year so I sat up top in a lawn chair with a powerade while my family had a good time.. good thing I was there for 4 days lol


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

Water, Vitamin B, then find the highest terrain to hike at the resort. A 15-60 minute hike has been the best cure for a hangover I have ever found. Rip some powder, then go get a beer at the bottom. You will feel like a million bucks. Guaranteed.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks type of deal here but....I think you're best bet is to just snowboard it off amongst other things. My routine is:

1. Wake up drink a glass of water. And eat bread or toast. Drink more water.
2. Get on my board and fight through the headache (of which advil isn't doing jack.)
3. Endure 2 hours or so of a headache, then enjoy the rest of the day.

Like neversumrrider said about hiking or snowboarding getting your blood flowing I guess helps helps it clean out faster.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Stay up drinking all night...continue drinking on the hill. Problem solved. No hangover till after snowboarding.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I know this sounds weird, but just make sure you puke when you drink that night. I have never gotten a hangover and I've blacked out partially before. But every time I've drank, I've puked. This also might be because I go through every single stage of a drunk night in about an hour.


----------



## Snowbird (Nov 20, 2011)

This has probably been said since the OP is from what, 4 years ago? Alcohol dehydrates. A hangover is the effects of dehydration. A protein-filled meal before drinking (steak, hamburger), lots of water while drinking, lots of water after drinking, lots of water the next morning (see a pattern...?) will keep the hangover at bay. Just stay close to a bathroom or else you have other problems to worry about. To deal with the hangover, sugar, electrolytes, and protein the next morning helps. If all else fails, man up and push through it :cheeky4:

Doing anything with a hangover pretty much sucks, especially with the vertigo. I can only imagine snowboarding with a hangover.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

I know this has probably been said a few times in the thread already but my general rule on any night of big drinking is to drink two glasses of water and have about 3 ibuprofen. The trick (and also the hard part) is to do it about 30-45 mins before going to bed. That way you can pee before you go to bed preventing any midnight problems. I personally just drink the water as I'm laying down but I have a few friends that encounter problems when they go that route. Having to pee really bad helps getting up at 8am to hit the lifts. Its my natural alarm clock.


----------



## Deceiss (Oct 11, 2011)

Powerade is my trick.

Always keep a couple handy. One before I hit the sack, one on the bedside for if I wake up during the night or as soon as I wake up and a third as I can fit it in first thing in the morning. Works a treat for me if you have had a massive night you still feel like crap but you can atleast do stuff, if I dont do it you spend the day over a toilet bowl.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> I know this sounds weird, but just make sure you puke when you drink that night. I have never gotten a hangover and I've blacked out partially before. But every time I've drank, I've puked. This also might be because I go through every single stage of a drunk night in about an hour.


Sounds like me :laugh:. If I'm that wasted, I try to stay awake and just yurl it out, seems like when I do I get a minor hangover at most in the morning.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm struggling to stay at work with a hangover today. So, I'm getting a kick out of this thread. 

On the slopes I try to drink plenty of water and orange juice in the morning along with pounding Advil. I'm normally most miserable on the lift. Once I put my feet down again I forget about the pain.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I know this sounds weird, but just make sure you puke when you drink that night. I have never gotten a hangover and I've blacked out partially before. But every time I've drank, I've puked. This also might be because I go through every single stage of a drunk night in about an hour.


that didnt keep my last hangover at bay...i threw up all of my innards twice over that night and into the morning (while drinking water the entire time) and still had an absolutely terrible hangover the next day at work. i threw up twice and my stomach was doing backflips the entire day. If anybody talked to me i got even more sick. That day sucked.

depending on the severity of the hangover i dont think i would even bother going boarding, its just too much hastle. The last time we went out riding (dirtbikes) my friend was on a hangover and he just looked miserable, and his hangover wasn't even that bad. My solution is just to keep the drinking in check...if you throw up you drank too much, so dont get to that point haha. Then you have a good night, and good day the next morning:laugh:


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Whenever I know I'm gonna feel sick in the morning I also just do the classic finger down the throat. You will feel SO much better in the morning.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just drink NoHo.....:laugh:


----------



## Snowbird (Nov 20, 2011)

lukefMI said:


> Whenever I know I'm gonna feel sick in the morning I also just do the classic finger down the throat. You will feel SO much better in the morning.


Amen. Have done this trick many a times


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

learn to drink like an adult and then you can make decisions about how or whether your drinking will affect you tomorow.

if you are hungover to ride sweet stay at home. i drank last night too but i got this bitch.

so many people after the age of college continue to drink like children. if you are of young irresponsible age looking for a hangover/riding solution, grow the fuck up!


----------



## Deceiss (Oct 11, 2011)

Telling 'young irresponsible age'd people to grow up... 

Young-ins will be Young-ins and theres nothing you can do. But even the best of us can use a good hangover solution. To be honest it helps even if you are just drunk and not wasted. P.s. vomitting isnt the best solution, specially if you do it constantly. Stuffs up your throat and the valve which stops bile going back up your throat if you do it too often.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Deceiss said:


> Telling 'young irresponsible age'd people to grow up...
> 
> Young-ins will be Young-ins and theres nothing you can do. But even the best of us can use a good hangover solution. To be honest it helps even if you are just drunk and not wasted. P.s. vomitting isnt the best solution, specially if you do it constantly. Stuffs up your throat and the valve which stops bile going back up your throat if you do it too often.


not saying i never drank too much, but when i was of the age to act like that, i also had surfing at dawn on my mind. 

when you are drunk, water is your friend, not me.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Love getting stoopid faced. But I don't when I know I want to get a good day in. If you cant control your drinking youre a newb.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Ok, sometimes after an awesome day of riding I will hit the town, and next thing leads to next, and I'm bloody shit-faced. Too late to take things back at that stage. Then, the suffering begins the next day as the hangover kicks my balance completely off. I ride a few feet, BAM, catch an edge. Get up, fall down, roll a few feet, throw up. Not necessarily in that order either. Now, the smartest thing to do would be not to drink in the first place before a planned day of riding. But, damage being done, would you just have another drink to "re-equaliberize" or just stick to some green runs and horrify the children with your amazing technicolour yarns


Lol, my trick on the odd occasion when this happens is to get baked out of my mind. This always works to soothe any headaches and or/tummy churning=ness. Your mind is pissed off when you get drunk so it's gonna make you feel the pain. You broke your brains leg so to speak, so try to relax the muscles in your head. 

Option B(Don't get trashed the night before) Not that I'm not guilty of this, but what's honestly better, your worst day of riding or your best night getting hammered? For me, no amount of alky filled fun is gonna replace the shredding. Sometimes it's good for progression to not be your best mentally too, so who knows. Being hungover I'd do something most would probably dread. Go out of bounds and climb to some bowl on the outside of the resort. Go for a long hike up a mountain in waist deep pow and you'll burn away all that 'crappy' feeling that comes with being hungover. Of-course the start of your hike is gonna be hell on wheels... This is kinda similar to the treatment for flu... Go running till ya puke. Get all the crappiness out of ya.

Lastly, if you know you're going boarding the next morning, let your buddies get hammered and you can enjoy yourself watching them make fools of themselves the next day while you're living it up. All about perspective. Don't give into peer pressure and the next day your buddies will be wondering why they didn't have enough sense to prepare for 8 hours of on the hill mayhem. Oh-yeah, not too mention the hangover not being the worst part about not preparing. Lets talk about all those extra bumps and bruises you get from having part of your balance available. So, you get to spend the day after riding in pain... Maybe read this paragraph the night before you might wanna get tanked, lol. Cause it sounds like you feel you know better but lose control and just do it anyways. Decide to huck yourself off a bigger cliff instead?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Man, I remember one night before opening day my co-workers had an early Christmas party. They had all sorts of things including Jello shooters, and that was the first time I ever even knew alcohol and jello was possible. I kept "eating and eating" thinking they wouldn't do shit, boy was I wrong! I was so sick the next day I couldn't make the hill.. spewing cherry gelatin all over the toilet. Looked like a murder scene. UG.

I have no idea how or why you guys would even ride if you are that sick, it's like torture.

Hang overs and boarding not worth it for me. Well being an alcoholic doesn't help either. 4 years without a drink now. I do miss having a few beer between runs, it made the falls a bit less painful. Ah well, at least I can still ride! :cheeky4:


----------



## PtDoughnut (Dec 16, 2011)

The first time i drank before snowboarding I blacked out woke up beside my table in my pants and jacket with the punisher playing on netflix. Luckily i havent had a hangover to date. Tip from my friends is to eat the ice out of mixed drinks.


----------

